# My neighbor



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Every time I walk out into my back yard, I am greeted by my neighbor.

EDIT: OOPS! The pic was too big so I resized it smaller. Sorry about that.

Mike


----------



## asharpshooter (Nov 28, 2005)

Cool picture!


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

I hope for your sake he is a friendly neighbor.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Ahhhh...he looks lonesome. Great picture!!


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

The dog is chewing on the fence because of boredom. Do your neighbors spend time with the dog, walks etc ?


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

I think he just wants to come over and play.lol.


----------



## NickelBait (Mar 12, 2008)

Great picture! A lot of details in such a small space!


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

One of my dogs is the spittin` image of that one, at least in the face.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks like your neighbor likes to floss with cedar Mike. Cool pic.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

now if that is not a story telling photograph, nothing is.

excellent Mike! excellent composition (how'd you bribe the dog to stay there? lol), great colouring, clarity and focus. thanks so much for sharing!

rosesm


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Cool pic Mike......looks like he wants to move in


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Well...y'all are probably right. I think he is lonely. I haven't seen the neighbors walking him at all. There was another dog in their yard, a smaller one with an obnoxious bark. I haven't heard from him lately. They have both been in our yard more than once.

This particular mutt is a boxer (I think) and just a big ol' friendly thing. But at this rate, we will be replacing more than just a few boards in the near future. 

He was keeping an eye on me and our Pom that was running around in our yard.
Mike


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

That aint no Boxer. Red Nose Pit Bull, look at dat yellow eye. rs


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Almost have been a perfect "rule of thirds" entry...


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

I think he wants to change address, nice pic


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

awesome photo!! and def. a red nose APBT or mix of some sort. Dogs got nice bone!

www.freewebs.com/treb


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Great shot Mike. He looks friendly. Well maybe he is just hungry and luring you in.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Another well done shot, Mike. It seems that you don't need to have "action" in your every shot....great capture. Rich


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

What does he do when you stick your finger through the fence Mike?  

Great picture! I think your neighbors would love a copy of it.

Trudy


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

I like the picture , the detail is very good.


----------

